#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Αυθαιρεσία η οποία εισέρχεται σε τμήμα κάθετης συνιδιοκτησίας σε ενιαίο οικόπεδο

## giannisgk

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,

Έχω την εξής περίπτωση: Σε οικόπεδο εντός οικισμού έχει συσταθεί κάθετη συνιδιοκτησία, ουσιαστικά δύο κάθετες ιδιοκτησίες. Ο ένας εκ των ιδιοκτητών επιθυμεί την τακτοποίηση των αυθαιρεσιών εντός του τμήματος της κάθετης ιδιοκτησίας του, οι οποίες αφορούν σε ισόγεια μονοκατοικία.
  Κάνοντας νέο τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα, διαπίστωσα τα εξής:  
Τμήμα της μονοκατοικίας του εισέρχεται στην διπλανή κάθετη      ιδιοκτησία. Θα μπορούσε ο ιδιοκτήτης να  τακτοποιήσει την κατοικία      του στο σύνολό της, χωρίς να είναι υποχρεωτική η τακτοποίηση όλων των      αυθαιρεσιών στο σύνολο του οικοπέδου? Επιπλέον εντός της κάθετης ιδιοκτησίας του εισέρχεται τμήμα      κατοικίας που ανήκει στην διπλανή κάθετη ιδιοκτησία (σε διαφορετικό      ιδιοκτήτη). Είναι υποχρεωμένος να τακτοποιήσει και το τμήμα της διπλανής      κατοικίας επειδή εισέρχεται εντός της δικής του κάθετης ιδιοκτησίας?

Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## Xάρης

Η άποψή μου:
1. Ναι.
2. Όχι.

----------


## giannisgk

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ συνάδελεφε και εγω προς τα εκει προσανατολιζόμουν.

----------


## κανα

Αν δεν προβεί ο κάθε ιδιοκτήτης της καθέτου σε ρυθμίσεις αυθαιρεσιών σε οποιοδήποτε  κτίσμα ή και τμήμα βρίσκεται  στη δική του κάθετό και άσχετα αν του ανήκει ιδιοκτησιακά  τότε πως μελλοντικά 
θα μεταβιβάσουν τις οριζόντιες ή κάθετες και πως θα προβούν σε τροποποίηση της σύστασης καθέτου ώστε η κάθε κάθετος να ανταποκρίνεται στην διαμορφωθείσα -πραγματική  κατάσταση των ορίων της?

----------

